# Coffee Mate-Need a Replacement



## marsha77 (Oct 31, 2008)

Did anyone notice that Coffee Mate changed their formula?  I purchased some several weeks ago & it tasted sweet to me & hubby.  I called in and they took my complaint.  She advised me to stay away from early Nov expirations dates.  Than I purchased one with Nov 29 expiration date & it still tasted different.  I called back & the girl told me that they changed their formula.  I don't want to go back to half & half, but my coffee is just not the same anymore.     What do you guys put in your coffee?  

I like mine boston style!

Marsha


----------



## ctreelmom (Oct 31, 2008)

What's Boston style?

I wonder if Dunkin Donuts uses coffeemate?  Recently, a few friends and I have noticed their coffee tasting kinda funny.  I always order it light with one sugar.

If you use the flavored coffeemate, there's another brand called International Delight that I buy sometimes.  It comes in hazelnut, french vanilla, etc. but I don't recall seeing a plain option.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 31, 2008)

*Super Giant, Food Lion, Safeway, Super Fresh, Harris-Teeter, Etc.*

We just get the generic store brand powdered coffee creamer. 

We buy the smallest size they offer, so that we can use it all up before it goes rancid from hanging around too long. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  I drink black coffee -- no cream, no sugar, no artificial sweetener, no nothing.  The Chief Of Staff doesn't drink coffee at all.  (Ditto tea.  Go figure.)  When we know we'll be entertaining coffee-drinking guests, we go out & spring for some half & half.  When coffee-drinking guests catch us unprepared, we get out the generic store brand powdered coffee creamer.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rhonda (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up.  I'm use Coffee-Mate and will keep a watch for any change.


----------



## KCI (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't drink coffee but DH drinks fat-free half and half and loves it.  I think it's made by Land O Lakes.  It's in the refrigerated section of your store where they sell milk and cream.  Our local store has their own brand if they are out of Land O Lakes.


----------



## swift (Oct 31, 2008)

If you want a treat try using condensed milk.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 31, 2008)

*Pet, Carnation, Etc.*




swift said:


> If you want a treat try using condensed milk.


Also regular evaporated milk -- known in some households as Canned Cream. 





-- hotlinked --





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## cerralee (Oct 31, 2008)

I like to take 2% milk, put it in a stainless steel milk frother and froth that puppy up.  It takes on a creamy texture but still is only 2% bad for you.  Actually I use quite a bit of milk (I like a little bit of coffee with my milk) so I get in about a serving of milk between my two cups of coffee.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 31, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> Also regular evaporated milk -- known in some households as Canned Cream.


That's what I use in my hot tea every morning.  But, I'd never heard it referred to as Canned Cream.  That's a good name for it.


----------



## marsha77 (Nov 1, 2008)

Boston style is with alot of milk, cream or coffeemate.  No, the stuff I use to use was the original liquid in the 64 oz carton.  Not the flavored.  Sorry I don't know what Dunkin Donuts uses.  

Thanks for the idea of canned cream, I'll give it a try.

Marsha



ctreelmom said:


> What's Boston style?
> 
> I wonder if Dunkin Donuts uses coffeemate?  Recently, a few friends and I have noticed their coffee tasting kinda funny.  I always order it light with one sugar.
> 
> If you use the flavored coffeemate, there's another brand called International Delight that I buy sometimes.  It comes in hazelnut, french vanilla, etc. but I don't recall seeing a plain option.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Nov 5, 2008)

Marsha,

I can sympathize with you - I now realize why my coffee tastes like crud - I thought it was my taste buds going through menopause or something.  I am used to the powdered coffee mate and it just isn't doing it for me any more.  I have used the PET Milk in a pinch but it just does not compare.  Does Cremora maybe make an alternative?  Have you found any satisfaction?

I want something to replace that unhealthy palm oil - coconut oil - chemical powder I have known to love for so many years.


----------



## BevL (Nov 5, 2008)

*The things you learn here*

I can't believe people prefer Chemical Cow to the real thing.  A lot of one percent milk for me, or half and half for a real treat.

I'll skip my morning coffee rather than use the powdered  ... stuff - I'm being polite today.

But like I said, the things you learn on TUG!!

Have a great day, all.

Bev


----------



## pranas (Nov 5, 2008)

Since it is petroleum based, maybe the cost of oil prompted the change in formula.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Nov 5, 2008)

pranas said:


> Since it is petroleum based, maybe the cost of oil prompted the change in formula.



That really is a scary thought!  I know it sounds odd to prefer the fake over the real - but I also am the one who orders a  diet coke over the sugary one even when ordered alongside a sweet dessert.  I would forgoe a drink at all if the sugary soda was the only thing available. 

It really is just what your used to...


----------



## Ann-Marie (Nov 5, 2008)

For years now I use powdered fat free milk in my coffee.  I just sprinkle the powder right in.  It keeps the coffee from getting cold from pouring cold milk or coffee mate in it.  It travels great.  I buy the box with 10 packages in it.  I just throw one in my suitcase when timesharing.


----------



## marsha77 (Nov 5, 2008)

Babs - No replacement as yet - I'm drinking a lot less coffee!  Which I suppose is good for me.  Down to 2 cups, with half & half.  I did not want to go back to half & half because that's not healthly for you either - years ago I use to drink close to a pint of it every day (in my coffee of course).

Marsha


----------



## Fletcher921 (Nov 5, 2008)

Marsha - I will fill you in if (when?) I find something fabulous...


----------



## spinner44.com (Nov 8, 2008)

Marsha,

Hi, I'm new here and only found this thread by Googling why my Coffee Mate tastes different.  I noticed it too, so I wrote them and in fact they DID change the formula and others are noticing it.  I received a reply from them today and thought I would share it with you, so you know that you're not alone:

"We recently made a change to our formula for Coffee-mate Liquid Original that was designed to balance out different ingredient levels. This change was not intended to result in any difference in the taste of the product. However, we do realize that some consumers are noticing a difference. 


Your opinion is very important to us as a valued, loyal Coffee-mate consumer, and we are committed to providing you with the best tasting and highest quality products. We would like to assure you that we have reported your experience to the appropriate personnel, and we are currently putting all our resources behind resolving this issue as quickly as we can. However it may take a few weeks for these changes to make their way to your local grocery stores."

So there you have it.  That thought on oil prices may have something to do with it.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Nov 8, 2008)

What is so funny is that i swear the powdered version tastes differently as well.

Btw...  I tried the cremora brand and it isn't fab either.  Tastes like generic non-dairy whitener.


----------



## marsha77 (Nov 8, 2008)

Spinner,

Thanks, I was beginning to think the world didn't notice!  

They actually gave me free coupons the first time I called in, than they refunded my money when I called back the second time - without me asking.  She also said she would note my complaint.  

Today I had a cup of French Vanilla Cafe - instant coffee by General Foods International - not bad.  

Marsha



spinner44.com said:


> Marsha,
> 
> Hi, I'm new here and only found this thread by Googling why my Coffee Mate tastes different.  I noticed it too, so I wrote them and in fact they DID change the formula and others are noticing it.  I received a reply from them today and thought I would share it with you, so you know that you're not alone:
> 
> ...


----------

